# Having Your Pet's Ashes Made Into A Beautiful Glass Memory



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2019)

I never kept the ashes from my pets, although they were all cremated, but I do have some paw print reminders of a couple of them.  This looks like a neat idea for those who do save ashes, either from a pet or loved one.  More here.  



> Losing a loved one, either human or animal, is one of the hardest  experiences you’ll face in life. To help keep the memories alive many of  us like to have a physical reminder to keep close at hand, something  beautiful and meaningful that contains the essence of a friend departed.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2019)

I've got the ashes of scruffy who died a few months ago. he's in the big urn in the barn, and we'll bury him in the summer... I got a little presentation urn  to keep a little dash of his ashes here in the house . I can't make up my mind if I like those glass paws or not tbh ... but I'm sure someone will like them..


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2019)

Not my cup o'tea, but I'm sure some people like that kind of stuff.   My darling little Harry is buried in the back yard, in a box with his blanket and 2 favorite toys.   I go out there and talk to him occasionally; he's been gone for 2 years this month and I can hardly believe it.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2019)

I have the ashes of my last 4 pets.  Each in a pretty box with their date of death on it and their pic.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2019)

our pet cemetery..
.

,


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2019)

They also take human ashes and make diamonds.  My Granddaughter has my wife's ashes and when I die she will receive my ashes, mix them my wife's and scatter in the Pacific ocean.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2019)

In New York, they have passed a law that allows a pet's cremains to be buried in the same plot with a family member as long as the individual cemetery does not object.


----------



## Pappy (May 8, 2019)

My Sassy ashes are in a pretty ceramic urn and setting on our shelf in the Florida room along with her photo. I’d enclose a photo but I’m on my way north.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 8, 2019)

Sassy is still with you in your heart and Sassy's too...


----------



## squatting dog (May 8, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> our pet cemetery..
> .
> View attachment 65327
> ,
> View attachment 65328



Big thumbs up.


----------



## JustBonee (May 9, 2019)

Not as organized as Ken with his pet cemetery,  but over the years we had buried 7 dogs and 1 cat in our backyard.  
I mentioned it to the real estate lady when I sold my house last year, but she wasn't too concerned about it.  

Have never cremated a pet, but I am thinking that I will when my bichon dies ... that is IF I outlive him. 
Hard to say how that will turn out..   ... That paw shaped urn is a nice idea.


----------



## squatting dog (May 9, 2019)

When I sold the house in Florida, it was understood that the small cemetery remain.  I used small cement paws as markers for the fur babies, and a cement bird statue for my favorite Keet. 
And, I leave solar lights in there so they'll never be in the dark.


----------



## squatting dog (May 9, 2019)

My bird statue for Taz my Keet.  next to Judy.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2019)

I buried all of my parakeets in 2 potted plants I have.  Someone gave me the idea since I needed an idea so that's where they are and the plants are growing beautifully.


----------



## Sue777 (May 9, 2019)

There are also pieces of jewelry that incorporate the ashes of our loved ones.   I have a pendant that looks like a gorgeous crystal with ashes flecked in it.  I have some in a ring, some in a bracelet, and a suncatcher on the window.


----------



## Kris148 (May 20, 2019)

I have the ashes of my last two dogs Chloe a golden lab and Pepsi a sheltie in two beautiful ceramic urns. I still talk to them and still get misty eyed even after 3 yrs.


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2019)

I made about a dozen pendants from some of my mother's ashes and distributed them to close family members.  I kept one to wear, have one hanging in my house kitchen and one in my RV kitchen.  They make me smile in remembrance of her.  The blue in the upper part of the pendant is very close to the color of her eyes.


----------



## Kris148 (May 25, 2019)

That is amazing and very touching for the wearer I suspect.


----------

